# Upgrade time...HTC Desire?



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Evening all,

Im able to upgrade my phone now and im getting pretty bored with the HTC Touch HD, so im looking for something new.

I dont want an iPhone as the mrs' has one and ive got a Touch so no need for one.

The other big choice is the Desire, but im yet to see one in action.

From having the Touch HD running Winmo6.5 i definately dont want a Winmo phone again, but how good is the Android operating system? Is 2.2 coming soon with HD video recording?

Other options are the SE Xperia but that looks massive 

I know a few on here have the Desire so is it really any good?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

It is really good, but I haven't owned any other "smart" phones. Battery life is around 8-9 hours if you constantly use it throughout the day on the net etc (not including some of the games which can drain it in a few hours.

Android 2.2 isn't out yet, but hopefully before the end of the year it will get released.

Doesn't really matter how you hold it, signal is still good which is a positive these days.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

i can upgrade my phone today im ether gonna get htc desire or I phone 4.
im gonna go into orange store and have a play with the desire and see if i like it.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Desire is amazing phone, iphone 4 is having big issues at the minute i see.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a good look around the net and it does seem a solid phone - hopefully the Android system is much better than Winom :thumb:

Going to pop into Orange aswell and have a look see if they have them in stock - i know Phones4U do a better deal with the Panther35 for £27.50 a month so gonna see if i can knock them down on that

There are rumours of a DesireHD but i would have thought if the rumours are true regarding Android 2.2, then the phone is already capable of HD video just needs the software which 2.2 might provide


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

This link should prove useful.

http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...desire-vs-iphone-4-vs-samsung-galaxy-s-702739


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Pandy said:


> There are rumours of a DesireHD but i would have thought if the rumours are true regarding Android 2.2, then the phone is already capable of HD video just needs the software which 2.2 might provide


DesireHD from the rumours sounds like a Desire 2 rather than a simple upgrade. It will have a larger screen I think and a 8MP camera.

I don't know if they will but the HTC Evo may make it's way over, although the DesireHD may be the UK/EU alternative for the Evo.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

The uks next HTC is the HTC Scorpion.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

robj20 said:


> The uks next HTC is the HTC Scorpion.


That looks like it could be a good phone if they do it properly.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I've got one and it's great - existing 3 customer - £22 a month/phone free.

300 minutes - texts - 3 to 3 calls free, 100 picture messages free and 1GB internet.

I looked at the iphone 4 on three too which they are getting soon with some great deals, £30 a month with £100 for the phone.

To me the iPhone is great but not that much better than a Desire, and when the desire has 2.2 on it they are equal.

The only thing the iPhone has is Face Time for video calling, my old Nokia used to do this about 5 years ago!, so why are they shouting about it now?. Also it can only be used if you and the other person has wifi connection too - the Nokia used to just do it with phone reception.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Went into Orange today and had a play with the phone and it seems awesome :thumb:

Unfortunately they want me to pay £100 for handset even if i upgrade to a higher fee tariff! I had to pay for the TouchHD last year but as im only on a £25 p\m contract im a middle band user 

So went into P4U where i saw the deal on the internet and they can give me the Graphite version for free on Panther35, and reduce to £27.50 p\m but only for 12 months!

Why cant it be simple???????????? :wall:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

spoke to orange couple of days ago about the desire as contract is up in september they said i could have the desire for free 700 anytime txts 900 anytime minutes and unlimited landline minutes and they will contiune the discount from last contract so total would be £30 pounds a month funny thing is went all through that with them then said phone was out of stock dont know when be back in but think ill wait now for the new htc to come out :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Desire is awesome! I havn't found one thing I don't like about it. I have had nothing but nokia's for ten years but so glad I changed!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Had a desire for 10 days but swapped it for a blackberry. It was great to begin with but I just new I'd get bored/fed-up with it pretty soon. I only use it for phone-calls and texts along with a bit of news/sports headline checking online. 

I've always used BlackBerry IM a lot and all my friends have BB so I felt left out not having it. Also don't like having to do everything with 2-hands which I kept having to do with the Desire.


----------

